# ENTJ's art side



## d00p (Apr 11, 2017)

We all ENTJ are kinda artistic in more than 1 mode. I think that would be because at primary school we like to create stuff, and since we tend to continue doing better and better things we enjoy, we end being perfectionsits at per example, drawing, writeing, etc... 

So at the age of 12 everyone think we do our thing like no one in the class.
At 18 we already do art better than the 97% of our age guys. But we quit it a little at highschool, the we do it again when we need to relax.

We usualy not talk much about this hability even as narcisists as we are, rarely but true thing.

I draw, the best thing in the world is to see one of my best drawings finished already. I feel it as one of my biggest achievements ever. I would post my realistic portrait drawings if shitty rules let me.


----------



## Younce (May 4, 2017)

You can't post your drawings? Thats too bad. I would have loved to see them. I'll have to reread the rules. (Wait, rereading the rules implies that I have read them before, so I should say read the rules.)


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

this is funny because i have always drawn, and quit once i was about 14--never had an interest in it afterwards. but i used to be exacting in terms of replicating something... or just drawing from imagination. 

took a creative writing class and left it at that. had the teacher approach me in the hall and push a version of the schools creative writing magazine into my chest and just walked off...



i tend to think about things in my head and play the scenarios, and enjoy that, more than i do when it comes to actually creating something another person can see...


posting because people that know me swear i am an XNTJ and not the infj i've always thought i am. who knows, very hard to actually tell.


----------



## vince95 (May 18, 2017)

I'm an ENTJ, too, and I was always interested in making art, then I stopped for awhile. Back in high school, I took a lot of art classes, and even a class on set design for school productions. I recently decided to get back into it, and decided to take up acrylic painting. I'm currently taking a class (non-credit and non-graded) to learn some techniques through a local university, and whenever they have interesting "Paint Nites" (where you go to a local bar/restaurant, and an artist teaches attendees how to paint a certain picture), I'll go.  

I'll have to post some stuff I do here, I mainly do landscapes, cars, and even animals and people sometimes (the people part, unless it's a celebrity, I won't post here, due to the fact that some people wish to not have their pictures out there for the world to see). Glad to see some fellow ENTJ artists here!!!


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

She's like the first person who I saw on print on demand sites that knows how to actually earn money from it:




Looks like an ENTJ to me. She shows lots of systematic thinking, has systems for lots of stuff, even for getting inspiration. I think it gives ENTJs a lot of potential for doing art professionally.


----------



## Longlive (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice hobby, many friends of mine do something like that


----------

